
California Senate to Hear EFF’s License Plate Cover Bill - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/01/california-senate-hear-effs-license-plate-cover-bill
======
unholythree
There is a pickup that parks near my house that always has a piece of brick
mysterious sitting on it's rear bumper. It took me awhile to realize it was
probably put there whenever the owner parked to partially obscure his license
plate.

------
c3534l
They should instead outlaw tracking a persons movements throughout their day
without their knowledge or permission.

